# MK 677 and Post Cycle Therapy



## AlexTim (Mar 17, 2018)

MK-677 is a very effective product especially for bulking cycles. This is why I was also in doubt whether this product needs a Post Cycle Therapy or PCT after taking MK-677. But since this product will not suppress the natural testosterone production and there is also no effect on the natural GH production, this means that there is NO need for a Post Cycle Therapy. 

When using products like MK 677, we should be aware of how the drug affects our body first before we test the waters. It may be a safe product but abusing or misusing it can lead to negative results that we do not expect. It is still best if we are knowledgeable about everything that we take into our body to make sure that it’s safe and effective.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Mar 17, 2018)

MK-677 caused my fasted blood sugar to spike.  If you are having labs done for something like an annual physical, I'd suggest timing your MK-677 use to give you at least a month to 6 weeks off prior to getting your blood drawn. Granted, if they are pulling your A1C, you need to increase that time to over 3 months off! Also, the liquid variant of it tastes horrible.  If I were to use it again, I'd get the capsule version.

Then again, I took it for the alleged joint repair properties after an estradiol crash due to a former doctor over prescribing Anastrozole.  It didn't help with the joint healing and I could have purchased deca for about the same price...


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 17, 2018)

Do u rep a place


----------



## motown1002 (Mar 19, 2018)

AlexTim said:


> MK-677 is a very effective product especially for bulking cycles. This is why I was also in doubt whether this product needs a Post Cycle Therapy or PCT after taking MK-677. But since this product will not suppress the natural testosterone production and there is also no effect on the natural GH production, this means that there is NO need for a Post Cycle Therapy.
> 
> When using products like MK 677, we should be aware of how the drug affects our body first before we test the waters. It may be a safe product but abusing or misusing it can lead to negative results that we do not expect. It is still best if we are knowledgeable about everything that we take into our body to make sure that it’s safe and effective.




mmmk, so what are you saying?  If you are putting anything in your body without doing your research you are an idiot.  Pretty sure we all know that.  So back to my question, are you selling something?


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Mar 25, 2018)

I just wanted to add that I am over research chemicals and never trusted SARMs to begin with.  I believed the MK-677 hype about joint repair and thought that I would only experience a slight elevation of my blood sugar on MK-677 based on my limited research.  I don't call an over 30 point increase in blood sugar "slight" and as I stated earlier, it did absolutely NOTHING for me other than taste like crap while causing my physician to call me pre-diabetic.  After I explained to him that I was taking something that "could" cause my blood sugar to rise, he admonished me for taking that stuff but agreed to retest me after I had been off of it over a month.  That second blood sugar test was 82 compared to 115 while on MK-677.  I still don't call an over 40% increase "slight"...

Ironically, I trust UGL gear more than I trust SARMs and the other research chemicals...  With UGL stuff, I generally know what I am getting into and I know what works for me already whereas most SARMs pushers are on gear anyway and lying about being only on the overpriced SARMs they are peddling...

Granted, I know we all respond to things differently, but I want anyone researching MK-677 here to know that the online "facts" aren't exactly truthful with regards to both the side effects and benefits.  Lastly, I apologize for the rant and hope that I am not out of line for doing so.  I just want to prevent someone from making the same mistake that I did.

EDIT:  I went through 3 bottles of this crap, 90 days worth.  The only positive thing about it is that it helped me to sleep better at night after taking it.  I'd take it 30 minutes before bed on an empty stomach.


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 25, 2018)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> EDIT:  I went through 3 bottles of this crap, 90 days worth.  The only positive thing about it is that it helped me to sleep better at night after taking it.  I'd take it 30 minutes before bed on an empty stomach.




This sounds true.  Better sleep......but that’s it.  

I guess being overpriced n ugl gear being more trustworthy too......yea I’ll second that.  

I think they have a lot of popularity because some guys are too big of pussies to poke themselves with a pin but will down this shit all day.  

They preach big gains n change, if they were smart of to realize 99% of ugl gear would be safer n healthier they’d really see the difference 

But that’s another conversation


----------



## Mythos (Mar 26, 2018)

I could only handle 12.5..stuff knocked me out instantly and quality of sleep was much better.  I took it hoping to help with joints too and didn't notice anything there. I did notice increased vascularity and my skin tightened up noticeably. Mk677 will be the only research type chem I ever try simply because it has been studied in humans repeatedly and because  there's no affordable alternative. That being said if you are expecting a miracle then you will be disappointed.. It's been said that it's about the equivalent of 1iu a day exo HGH which we all know isn't going to do a lot mass wise. 

I had never heard about blood glucose issues.. Here's a human study that says the increase of fasting glucose they observed in elderly test patients was minimal.. Study was undertaken at a university hospital.
http://www.diabetesincontrol.com/oral-ghrelin-mimetic-improves-body-composition-and-outcomes/


----------



## herrsauce (Mar 29, 2018)

MK-677 seems to be a moderately expensive way to wake up lethargic. Squeezing one out is so much cheaper.


----------

